# NBD: Dingwall NG2



## Cloudy (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been on the hunt for a combustion for a little while now. After compressing my collection a little bit over the last few of months I had a bit of extra money to buy myself something nice for the new year. I'm extremely stoked to have found one of these bad boys. 

Berry emailed me at 3am this morning letting me know that my local L&M JUST received a few dingwalls. When I went in this was the last one available and it was almost exactly what I was looking for in a dingwall combustion, nolly sig to boot as well. 

I've been bassless for a few months now and its refreshing to jump back into it, previously I had an SR605 and I much prefer the Dingwall. This isn't my first Multiscale instrument so adjustment wasn't much trouble. Absolutely fantastic playing instrument, sound quality and build quality are solid. 

The only issues I could find with the build were the side markers, they don't line up very well. Not the end of the world though and I got a great deal on it.

Enough talk, time for photos.

Don't mind my cat being fabulous.


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice! Don't think I've seen anyone buy it in that color - looks great! I love my Dingwall...but...sort of jealous of that preamp...


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice! How does the Darkglass preamp sound?


----------



## Noxon (Jan 2, 2015)

HNBD!


----------



## KBurks (Jan 2, 2015)

Needs moar sound clips! HNBD!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 2, 2015)

Sleek. Looks more like a vehicle/weapon than a bass! 

HNBD


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2015)

You bastard, you found one!  That's awesome! Tell us how it sounds. I'm super curious.


----------



## Radau (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks amazing in blue!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 2, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> You bastard, you found one!  That's awesome! Tell us how it sounds. I'm super curious.





Mwoit said:


> Nice! How does the Darkglass preamp sound?



Extremely versatile sounding bass, I have no issues dialing in a pretty great array of sounds. Im super happy with the Darkglass


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2015)

the L&M that deals dingwall here in ontario (there's only one sadly and not close) said they won't be getting in ANY dingwalls till june

sad panda, really want to try one of these nolly basses out


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 3, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> the L&M that deals dingwall here in ontario (there's only one sadly and not close) said they won't be getting in ANY dingwalls till june
> 
> sad panda, really want to try one of these nolly basses out



Yeah I had called literally every dealer in Canada nearing the middle of december. No one had stock except Gergs music in Manitoba? and every dealer seemed to be unsure exactly when new stuff would be arriving. Kind of a shame these are so difficult to locate they're total beasts.

Keep your eyes peeled come June, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 3, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> Yeah I had called literally every dealer in Canada nearing the middle of december. No one had stock except Gergs music in Manitoba? and every dealer seemed to be unsure exactly when new stuff would be arriving. Kind of a shame these are so difficult to locate they're total beasts.
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled come June, you won't be disappointed!



Really? I'll have to stop by Gergs and see what I find.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2015)

oh i never was, infact a played an after burner at the Markham L&M and i was hooked, my ibby is junk in comparison (wasn't jiving to well with the neck anyhow)

the dingwall was like playing a prestige guitar neck, and the fanned fret thing was weird for maybe 2 minutes than i clicked with it no problem

not to mention the body was extremely comfortable to play, not unlike the RGD prestige

actually felt like i pikced up an RGD witha fanned fret. the scale length wasn't even really noticeably huge in difference either


----------



## stevexc (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome dude! Now you just need to learn how to play bass! =D


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 3, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Awesome dude! Now you just need to learn how to play bass! =D



Well thats just plain stupid. Why play an expensive bass when you can just look at it all the time


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 3, 2015)

Too much win! Cloudy strikes again with a super beauty.

Oh yeah, and hello to "kitteh"


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 3, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> the L&M that deals dingwall here in ontario (there's only one sadly and not close) said they won't be getting in ANY dingwalls till june
> 
> sad panda, really want to try one of these nolly basses out



Which L&M in ontario carries dingwall? The only store Ive heard that carries them in ontario is Cosmos


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2015)

Markham L&M is the ontario dealer, and i've never seen a dingwall at cosmo music, once saw a used modulus quantum 5, wish they would carry them, a bitch to drive to Markham L&M


----------



## Velokki (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been following Nolly actively now and I have to say that in addition to an enormous GAS for a Wal MK 2, I've been desiring one of these babies for a long time. Ah, lucky bastard, HNBD!


----------



## d00by (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome bass!! I love my green ng-2 to death!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats man! I want one of these so badly, just have to keep telling myself I don't NEED one and that every time I bought an ABZ, I would move it within a few months after not dealing with the fan very well.  If I got one I'm torn between the yellow and this blue finish, they both look awesome (as does the green, just prefer how the other two finishes look on these! ). So jelly of you guys with the NG2's!


----------



## russmuller (Jan 5, 2015)

The blue looks classy!


----------



## NovaLion (Jan 6, 2015)

An NG-2 in the LSB I want. Color me envious.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys 

@highgain, Honestly I like pretty much every colour they did for the NG combustion. Killer lineup. Can't go wrong with anything imo.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't play bass, still really goddamn want one 

HNBD!!!


----------



## crg123 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks Awesome. Whats the circle with the two holes on the back?


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 6, 2015)

Magnetic battery box cover. The holes are so you can pull it off.


----------



## illimmigrant (Jan 7, 2015)

I love my combustion, but wish I had held off until the NG2's were out. I've had my combustion for 2 years now, but really want to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Jlang (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude, the color wins so much. HNBD!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words guys . Yeah I'm glad I opted to fork out the extra few hundred and grab the NG instead of the standard combustion absolutely love this bass.


----------



## Geysd (Feb 15, 2015)

HNBD! This is such a damn beautiful instrument. In my opinion one of the most gorgeous basses ever made!


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2015)

Geysd said:


> HNBD! This is such a damn beautiful instrument. In my opinion one of the most gorgeous basses ever made!



Thank you man, I'm pretty fond of it myself 

Dingwall makes some of the coolest basses out there in my opinion. Won't be my last Dingwall thats for sure.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 18, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> Thank you man, I'm pretty fond of it myself
> 
> Dingwall makes some of the coolest basses out there in my opinion. Won't be my last Dingwall thats for sure.



Next you need to get a Canadian one. Afterburner, Z, or Super P/J.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2015)

TemjinStrife said:


> Next you need to get a Canadian one. Afterburner, Z, or Super P/J.



Afterburner


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2015)

The Afterburner was the first multi scale instrument I ever played and what sold me on the idea. They aren't too day to find these days, though.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice! This is my first time seeing the blue version in the real world haha I dig it!


----------



## weirdoku (Feb 18, 2015)

I dare you to stand on it and do a nollie.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 18, 2015)

weirdoku said:


> I dare you to stand on it and do a nollie.



Ahh the good old skating days. Haven't been to a skate park in at least half a decade.



bostjan said:


> The Afterburner was the first multi scale instrument I ever played and what sold me on the idea. They aren't too day to find these days, though.



Thankfully I'm in Canada so I have tons of dealers at my disposal for dingwall


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 19, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> Thankfully I'm in Canada so I have tons of dealers at my disposal for dingwall



unless yer in ontario and there's literally only one dealer


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 20, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> unless yer in ontario and there's literally only one dealer



The trick is to phone every canadian dealer and harass them until they admit they have dingwalls instock or some are coming in very soon


----------



## bostjan (Feb 20, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> The trick is to phone every canadian dealer and harass them until they admit they have dingwalls instock or some are coming in very soon



Same trick we use in the USA.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 21, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> The trick is to phone every canadian dealer and harass them until they admit they have dingwalls instock or some are coming in very soon



i keep hearing the same thing, maybe june or july

if i had the money i'd throw down for a custom then i'd atleast have a real idea of how long till i can score one


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 23, 2015)

bostjan said:


> Same trick we use in the USA.



I did that a month or two ago trying to get a Combustion and no one had what I wanted. I ended up ordering a red NG2 because the only one available was green, which is probably the one you got, and I didn't like the green much. Im supposed to get mine in March... maybe.


----------

